# Strangest Campaign Yet (AD&D campaign)



## CrimsonWineGlass (Dec 13, 2006)

Normally I wouldn't be too big on posting a story from a campaign; after all, my group isn't really all that special.  But this campaign has been highly interesting for a multitude of reasons.  Being that I am a player, this is going to be in a player's perspective; not the DM's.

The DM had been taught to roll stats with a 4D6 drop the lowest but instead of then arranging them as you see fit, they fall into their respective slots.  The first stat is strenght and it goes on down the list as such.   Due to this the party doesn't always start out too nice.  The DM; due to the unreliability of one of our players, made an NPC.  He ended up with a chaotic good human magic user with an inteligence of 18 whom we will call DMNPC.  I rolled up a chaotic neutral elven thief (hereforth refred to as PC 1).  The female gamer of our group rolled up a neutral evil human cleric (PC 2), the next person rolled up a chaotic evil human assassin (PC 3) and the last rolled up a human barbarian (PC 4).  PC 4 is a female but is played by a male.  The owner of the character, while highly entertaining and escentric; is unreliable.

The campaign starts off in a small town of the DM's making.  The party has wandered into the town and after a short time of getting the layout of the town and mapping it up the party rented rooms at the local inn.  Promptly after this we went to the temple and inquired as to recent events in the town.  We then were pointed to a resident of the city who ran accross something in the forest.  We checked it out and found it to be a silver tree of enormous size.  Due to the fact that much of this occured months ago, I am quite scetchy on the details so I will give a brief overview.  This campaign was developed for a different group who fell apart and that group was level 4.  The DM asked us if we were willing to play this campaign and we agreed, though we were level 1.  Many character deaths later we finished up exploring the tree.  There were multiple levels to the tree.  The first level simply had a large encampment of orcs.  The second level had mostly gnomish tinkers and mechanical creatures.  The third was pretty sparse except for one creature of the DM's creation that caused substancial havoc.  THe fourth level was comprised of the housing of a black skinned people vaugly similar to drow except that they were human.  These creatures seemed to be hostile, untalkative and lived lives that seemed to focus on barely living and suffering.  The next level had four people (bosses) who were willing to talk with the party.  The party defeated all but one of them (who teleported out).  We found multiple hits towards some type of a cult, but little else.  Finally the party left the area and we went to a nearby city that was highly focused on religion.  The party at this time was comprise of the DM's NPC who did not die.  My character did and I now had a human cleric by the name of Krim who used a maul and was majorly combat focused.  The assassin managed to live but the other cleric died.  She rolled up another human cleric.  The final player had, by this time, pretty much quit the game.


----------

